

Scrollback: A friendly portal to your IRC channel - jaipradeesh
http://scrollback.io/

======
friendcomputer
If you're wondering which tab is making a random key click sound in the
background every couple of minutes, it's this one.

~~~
xzion
this was infuriating

------
aravindet
The beta interface is significantly better: See
[http://next.scrollback.io/mozilla-
ph?tab=threads](http://next.scrollback.io/mozilla-ph?tab=threads)

It splits up chat logs by conversation rather than time - that's a step up
from most IRC logs.

------
aniketpant
I came across Scrollback a few months back but I still wonder what problem is
it trying to solve? IRC is not broken. And the IRC clients work just fine for
everyone.

I would like to know more from the team about why they are building
Scrollback?

~~~
Manishearth
Besides the fact that most people new to IRC are completely intimidated, a
good web client solves connection issues as well. I'm behind a university
proxy, for example, and port 6667 doesn't work. Currently I ssh-screen-irssi,
but if there's a really good web client out there I might switch to it (I hear
irccloud is good, though I'm really beginning to like scrollback)

~~~
siculars
I'm also at a university that blocks 6667. I wrote a blog post on how to get
around it.

[http://siculars.posthaven.com/ssh-tunnel-to-blocked-sites-
wh...](http://siculars.posthaven.com/ssh-tunnel-to-blocked-sites-while-
keeping-your-routes)

~~~
droope
If you have a pedantic HTTP proxy, you can use ssh over HTTP(S) with
corkscrew.

You might have to set up SSH on port 443, but this is guaranteed to bypass
most filters.

Another good option is tethering :P

------
jyvbn
Scrolling is broken in Chrome on Windows.

~~~
satya164
It has been fixed in the new client. Check
[http://next.scrollback.io](http://next.scrollback.io)

